# مفصل الركبة الصناعية



## علاء1981 (18 أغسطس 2006)

[MARK="33FF00"] الركبة ذات القفل اليدوي [/MARK] Manual Locking Knee
الركبة ذات القفل اليدوي يمكن أن تكون أي نوع من ميكانيزمات الركبة مزود بقفل يشغل يدويا أو نصف آليا يتالف القفل من قطعة معدنية تشبه المسمار بحيث يمكنها أن تتحرك باتجاه مركز الركبة وتقفل الميكانيزم عندم تكون الركبة بحالة انبساط كامل .
عند الجلوس يحرر المريض القفل يدويا لكي يتيح انثناء الركبة ولكن عندما يقف المريض فإن المسمار يعود أوتوماتيكيا إلى مكانه ليقفل الركبة وهي بحالة انبساط كامل .
هذا النوع من الركب كثيرا ما يستخدم والركبة حرة أي بدون القفل لذلك فإن استقرار الركبة يجب أن يتأمن بواسطة الطريقة الأولى (طريقة التسامت ) .
تستخدم الركب ذات القفل اليدوي للمبتورين الضعفاء فيزيائيا ومع الساق الصناعية التي تستخدم لفترة مؤقتة بعد عملية البتر مباشرة ولكن يؤخذ على هذا النوع من الركب أنه بسبب أن الركبة لا تنثني خلال طور التأرجح فإن الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيلها تكون عالية بالمقارنة مع الركب القابلة للإنثناء وأن الإنحرافات في المشية قد تكون مؤكدة
3-2-3 وحدة الركبة الإحتكاكية ذات القفل الذي يعمل بتأثير الوزن
Weight Activated Friction Knee Unit
يسمى هذا النوع من الركب بالركبة الأمينة (Safety Knee) لأنه يكون مؤمنا ولا ينهار خلال طور التلامس (الشكل 3-3) خلال طور التأرجح تعمل هذه الركبة مثل الركب ذات الإحتكاك الثابت , أما خلال طور التلامس فإن القوة الناتجة عن الحمل المطبق على الركبة تضغط على محمل خاص ذو معامل احتكاك عالي ليولد ضغط كبير على ميكانيزم الركبة ويمنعه من الدوران وبالتالي تقفل الركبة بشكل مؤقت وتمنع من الإنثناء والإنهيار . طبعا هذا القفل يمكن أن يتحقق لأي وضعية من وضعيات الركبة أي أن الركبة يمكن أن تقفل وهي بحال انثناء جزئي . ويمكن أن تحدد القوة اللازمة لعمل هذا القفل تبعا لحالة ومتطلبات المريض والشكل يبين رسما توضيحيا لهذا النوع من من وحدات الركب وتكون آلية عمله على الشكل التالي توصل أنبوبة إلى القسم العلوي وأنبوبة إلى القسم السفلي A  من الميكانيزم,عندما تطبق الحمولة على القسم العلوي للميكانيزم خلال طور التلامس , فإن القطعة العليا تدور باتجاه الأسفل (مع عقارب الساعة في هذه الحالة ) لتدفع القطعة B التي تؤثر على ذراع المكبح C في القسم السفلي للميكانيزم , وهذا ما يضيق الفراغ الكائن حول محور الركبة D  ويؤدي أخيرا إلى فرملة الميكانيزم 
إن قوة مقاومة المكبح أو القوة اللازمة للفرملة تكون متناسبة مع الوزن المطبق على القسم العلوي من الميكانيزم .
إن الوزن اللازم للبدء بعملية الفرملة يحدد مسبقا بواسطة اللولب E وهذا تابع لوزن الإنسان وحالته الفيزيائية 
عندما يزال الحمل عن الميكانيزم فإنه يوجد نابض خاص يدفع الذراع C إلى الأعلى ويحرر المحور D  لتعود الركبة وتعمل كالركبة ذات الإحتكاك الثابت خلال طور التأرجح إن تغيير قيمة الإحتكاك الذي تعمل عنده الركبة باحتكاك ثابت يمكن أن تعير وتحدد بواسطة لولب خاص F الذي يؤثر على المحور الآخر للميكانيزم .


3-2-4 وحدة الركبة ذات المراكز المتعددة  Polycentric Knee Unit 
إن ميكانيزم الركبة ذات المراكز المتعددة يمكن أن يكون أي جهاز أو ميكانيزم يكون فيه موضع المركز اللحظي للركبة متغيرا مع تغير زاوية انثنائها . في هذا النوع من ميكانيزمات الركبة يتحدد استقرار الركبة من موضع مركزها اللحظي الذي يمكن أن يصمم ليؤمن استقرار الركبة في المرحلة الأولى من طور التلامس وبحيث يسهل عملية انثناء الركبة في المرحلة الأخيرة من طور التلامس قبيل البدء بطور التأرجح , هناك أنواع عديدة من ميكانيزمات الركبة ذات المراكز المتعددة ولكن النوع الأكثر شيوعا هو الميكانيزم ذو الوصلات الأربع (والمبين بالشكل 3-4) لاحظ أن المركز اللحظي يكون مرتفعا وخلف خط الحمولة عند لحظة تلامس القدم مع الأرض ويكون مرتفعا وأمام خط الحمولة في الفترة قبيل البدء بطور التأرجح .
هذا النوع من الميكانيزمات ينصح به للإستخدام للمرضى المبتورين من خلال الركبة , أو المبتورين من فوق الركبة وكان الجذمور قصيرا كذلك ينصح به للمرضى ضعيفي عضلات الورك لأن جميع هذه الحالات يمكن أن تستفيد من وضع المركز اللحظي العالي الذي يساعد في تحقيق استقرار الساق بسهولة , يؤخذ على هذا الميكانيزم أن حجمه كبير ووزنه ثقيل .
3-3 الواحدات المستخدمة من أجل التحكم بالساق خلال طور التأرجح :
إن جميع هذه الميكانيزمات تتحكم بالساق خلال طور التأرجح فقط وليس لها أي تأثير على طور التلامس ولها عدة أنواع :
3-3-1 وحدة الركبة ذات الإحتكاك الثابت Constant Fraction KneeUnit
تتألف وحدة الركبة ذات الإحتكاك الثابت من مفصًلة وحيدة المحور تسمح بالحركة الدورانية حول هذا المحور في مستوي واحد (الشكل 3-5) لذلك فهي تسمح بحركة الجزء من الساق الواقع تحت الركبة مباشرة ومعه القدم بالإنبساط و الإتقباض فقط يتحكم بهذه الآلية لولب ومقمط احتكاكي محيط بمحور الركبة يتحكم اللولب بفتحة المقمط وبالتالي يحدد العزم الإحتكاكي الناتج بين المقمط وبين محور الركبة وذلك كما هو موضح بالشكل , إن قيمة هذا العزم الإحتكاكي يمكن أن تعير وتحدد لإعطاء سرعة زاوية معينة وثابتة للجزء الواقع تحت الركبة من الساق خلال طور التأرجح هذه السرعة الزاوية تحدد عادة بشكل يتناسب وسرعة المبتور وغالبا ما نأخذ بعين الإعتبار تواتر الخطوات في الثانية أو عدد الخطوات في الثانية ، هذا النوع من الوحدات يكون مزودا غالبا بنايض كما هو مبين في الشكل وذلك للحصول على ما يسمى بعزم الإنبساط اللحظي المرن على محور الركبة وإن ثابت صلابة هذا النابض له دور كبير في عملية انبساط الركبة بعد انقباضها .
إن لولب التحكم المذكور أعلاه يمكن أن يعير لإعطاء سرعة خطا واحدة فقط , لذلك فإن على المريض أن يتقيد بهذه السرعة وأنه من الصعب جدا عليه أن يغيرها وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن هذه الوحدة مستخدمة بشكل واسع حيث أنها بسيطة وتخدم مدة طويلة وأن كلفة صيانتها ضئيلة جدا .


3-3-2 ميكانيزم الركبة الهيدروليكي Hydraulic Knee Mechanism
يتألف ميكانيزم الركبة الهيدروليكي من مكبس ينزلق داخل اسطوانة يندفع سائل معين من أحد جوانب الأسطوانة إلى الجانب الآخر وذلك من خلال سلسلة من من الفوهات التي تغلق واحدة بعد الأخرى لإعطاء مقاومة متغيرة لانثناء (انقباض ) الركبة (الشكل 3-6) يختلف هذا النوع من الميكانيزمات عن الركبة ذات الإحتكاك الثابت في أنه قادر على الإستجابة لتغير عدد الخطوات في الثانية (أي عمليا تغير سرعة المبتور ) حيث أن مقاومة انثناء الركبة تزداد مع ازدياد سرعة المريض لذلك فإن المريض قادر على أن يأخذ عدة سرعات دون التعرض لأي متاعب أو تشوهات في المشية ,كذلك يختلف هذا النوع عن الركبة ذات الإحتكاك الثابت عند لحظة تلامس عقب القدم مع الأرض وعند لحظة مغادرتها للأرض لأن هذا الميكانيزم له تخميد مختلف عن ذلك الموجود في الميكانيزم ذو الإحتكاك الثابت 
بما أن هذا الميكانيزم ثقيل نسبيا لذلك يستخدم للمبتورين القادرين على تحمل هذا الوزن ولهم رغبة في الحصول على عدة سرعات سير كالرجال والشباب ول يرغب به عند السيدات لأن له بعض المشاكل الجمالية وعلى كل حال فإنه يوجد الآن تصاميم خفيفة الوزن إلا أنها غالية الثمن نسبيا . 
3-3-3 وحدة الركبة الهوائية Pneumatic Knee Unit 
تتشابه الركبة الهوائية مع الركبة الهيدروليكية في البناء وفي الإستجابة لسرعات مختلفة للمريض ، إلا أن الركبة الهوائية تستخدم الهواء كوسط للضغط عوضا عن السائل
(الشكل3-7 ) ، تتشكل المقاومة المتغيرة التي تقاوم انثناء الركبة بسبب ارتفاع الضغط أمام المكبس المتحرك وفي الحجيرة التي ينتقل إليها الهواء . يتميز الميكانيزم الهوائي على الهيدروليكي في خفة وزنه وبساطته وقلة كلفته إلا أن الميكانيزم يعطي حركة ناعمة أشبه بالحركة الطبيعية ، لذلك فإن الميكانيزم الهوائي يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب وزنا خفيفا فقط .
3-4 الوحدات المستخدمة من أجل التحكم بالساق خلال طوري التأرجح والتلامس : 
هذا الميكانيزم يتحكم بطور التأرجح بواسطة ميكانيزم هيدروليكي يعتمد مبدأ الفوهات المتعددة التي تغلق واحدة تلو الأخرى لتعطي مقاومة متغيرة عند انثناء الركبة وعليه فهذا النوع هو ذو استجابة لعدة سرعات سير كذلك يتحكم بطور التلامس من خلال دارة هيدروليكية تؤمن مقاومة ضد انهيار الركبة من مرحلة تلامس القدم مع الأرض وحتى مغادرتها للأرض ويتم تحديد الضغط المنتج لهذه المقاومة حسب متطلبات المبتور .


----------



## Bioengineer (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

*لأخ علاء 1981*

تحية طيبة.

اهلأ وسهلأ دمة صديقأ جديدأ ودائمأ .

موضوع رائع جدأ ونحن نفتقر له فألف حمدأ وشكرأ لك يارب .

ومجهود اعانك الله به .

تحية لك منا جميعأ في بدايتك الجميلة والمفيدة وننتظر جزء اخر من اجزاء الجسم المتحرك .

بأذنه تعالى .

البغدادي


----------



## aboabaad (19 أغسطس 2006)

رائع اخي ، شكرا لك 
ولكن كنت اتمنى ان ترفق بعض الصور حتى يتم فهم الموضوع بشكل جيد 

تحياتي


----------



## رحال حول العالم (19 أغسطس 2006)

ما شاء الله
موضوع جيد
برجاء ارفاق بعض الصور لهذا الشرح


----------



## الموحد (3 أبريل 2007)

Thank you very much


----------

